# Uber Driver Got Screwed On This Trip



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I have been making a case in other threads that Uber drivers in California are making more money under the new payment system. My pay is certainly up, but is this true of all drivers? Yesterday I took an Uber ride to test how the new system is working for passengers (https://uberpeople.net/threads/california-pax-dumps-uber-app-because-of-new-payment-system.376987/).

I paid $8.10 for the ride, but look at how much the driver made (he let me photograph his screen).

My fare:









What the driver made:










So here we have an example of what the pax paid, which the drivers are now blinded to in the new system. Uber got over half the fee. 54% to be exact.

Of course if you subtract the Marketplace Fee the driver captured 74% of the remaining fare. Uber's take, as promised, was in the vicinity of 25%. Cough.

And.....

The new Base Fare -_which the driver_ _keeps_- is down a nickel from $2.25 to $2.20. That's a nickel out of the driver's pocket. At the same time the Booking Fee (now renamed to the Marketplace Fee) -_which Uber keeps_- went up from $2.75 to $3.00. That's a quarter more in Uber's pocket.

So Uber, at least in part, is financing increased driver pay on the backs of the passengers.

(The math that demonstrates increased driver pay under the new system was noted in post #11 of this thread.


----------



## KMartPants (Sep 24, 2019)

Only with Uber math does 75% of $8.10 equal $3.75. -o:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

KMartPants said:


> Only with Uber math does 75% of $8.10 equal $3.75.


actually it's (8.10-3.00)*75%=3.82 maybe less the .10 as well.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

The lesson here is that Uber is not willing to share the pain of a short ride with the driver. It is demanding a minimum of $3.00 to make the match, plus their vig on the time and distance. Since we drivers do the actual work and take the actual risks, $3.75 is beyond insulting.

Obviously on longer rides Uber's bite is far less. For giggles I just estimated the % Uber is taking from the entire fare paid by the pax, including that $3 Marketplace Fee based on the sample 30 rides I've been posting elsewhere recently. Uber is skimming 30% of what the pax paid on average. This underscores once again that longer rides are better. Keep in mind though that I am ASSUMING the Marketplace Fee is also $3 on longer rides.

One of use should prompt a pax we are friendly with to show their ride receipt after a long ride.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for bringing this to our attention. I have yet to do a ride under the new system so I had no idea that they were skimming the $3.00 marketplace fee before calculating their percentage.

This is a ****ing joke. This is exactly the reason we need to be employees and to join a union. Uber can and will continue taking a larger share of the paxes fares while giving us as close to their "120% of minimum wage" ballot initiative garbage as they can.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Thanks for bringing this to our attention. I have yet to do a ride under the new system so I had no idea that they were skimming the $3.00 marketplace fee before calculating their percentage.
> 
> This is a @@@@ing joke. This is exactly the reason we need to be employees and to join a union. Uber can and will continue taking a larger share of the paxes fares while giving us as close to their "120% of minimum wage" ballot initiative garbage as they can.


If you become a real employee you will have to accept every ping your employer sends you.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> If you become a real employee you will have to accept every ping your employer sends you.


Good. They pay us for every second we're online and every mile we drive, both with and without a passenger, and we take every ride in return. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> Good. They pay us for every second we're online and every mile we drive, both with and without a passenger, and we take every ride in return. Sounds like a plan.


except for the whole schedule thing or like NY they prevent drivers from going online.....those I can do without.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Unfortunately employee status means out of the pot and into the frying pan. We need a solution, but we have to have one that does not create more problems than it solves. And, Uber/Lyft could pull out of California if it gets really bad. Union = really bad.

On the other hand, unions mean we could get away with this! See below video. These GM workers were hired back after being videotaped heading to the liquor store on their break and consuming mass quantities of booze and pot. Then they went straight back to work.

But the union got them their job back! Yipee! Whose driving _those_ cars I wonder.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> Good. They pay us for every second we're online and every mile we drive, both with and without a passenger, and we take every ride in return. Sounds like a plan.


They're not going to pay thousand of ants doing nothing during slow season. And if they cut down on drivers, the pick up time will be a lot longer and big events will be a total bust. People will just find alternative. IC is the only way the pie can be split. I don't know who said it but if they change to $5 min fare, that should be enough to keep ants from going hungry.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I have been making a case in other threads that Uber drivers in California are making more money under the new payment system. My pay is certainly up, but is this true of all drivers? Yesterday I took an Uber ride to test how the new system is working for passengers (https://uberpeople.net/threads/california-pax-dumps-uber-app-because-of-new-payment-system.376987/).
> 
> I paid $8.10 for the ride, but look at how much the driver made (he let me photograph his screen).
> 
> ...


Which market are you in?

The Los Angeles market has NO base fare whatsoever.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

No base fare?? That is awful! I operate out of Santa Barbara.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I don’t see anything new here. This has always been this way on short trips. Riders pays close to $8-$9 and driver gets about $3.19 or so depending on market. Just be glad there wasn’t a stop. I’ve gotten paid $3.19 with a stop before.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

BadYota said:


> I don't see anything new here.


I guess I should have titled the post:

*Uber Drivers Continue To Get Screwed on Short Trips Under New System.*


----------



## Truelytcufrebu (Oct 9, 2019)

Nuthin new man. Uber NEVER does anything good for drivers unless there is something better in it for them. EVER!


----------



## Raccoon (Sep 10, 2017)

Glad I found this thread! I didn't even know this was a thing until I looked it up tonight.

Just checked an estimated fare for a short ride in Arcata. In my market, an UberX passenger will end up paying a minimum of $10.










And I've recently gotten paid as low as $2.56 for a ride. That "minimum fare" customers get charged doesn't go my way -- I get base fair + time + distance. On short rides, Uber gets 3/4 of the money customers pay for *my* labor. I compared this to November 2019 (back when they showed us what *our* customers paid), when my pay rate was the same, but a customer could get a short ride for less than $6.

I've been wondering why my tips on short rides are down. And how Uber is suddenly more profitable.

They're *hiding more information than ever before* so that people aren't capable of making informed choices. Drivers assume they're making 75% of what customers pay for base, time, and miles. Customers assume we're getting a good portion of their fare.

Lyft hasn't really changed in the last half year or so, while Uber's gotten tons worse. I'm done with Uber for the foreseeable future.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

I'll argue that a real employee is part of a team, and can spread the work out amongst the team members eg: declining trips


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

0.38 cents distance lol. couldn't they have walked that block or two wth


----------

